

Show HN: My Startup – GigDog, Internet Radio for Local Music - jrgentle
http://cville.gigdog.fm/

======
jrgentle
Hello guys. My name is J.R. Gentle and I am the Founder and Managing Director
of GigDog. GigDog supports up-and-coming bands by providing them with much
needed free marketing and promotion via Social Media and streaming radio
stations. We have stations in Atlanta, Jacksonville, Nashville, Richmond,
Charlottesville, and our newest addition, the NC Triangle area (Raleigh,
Durham, and Chapel Hill). In addition to our city stations, we've also set up
stations for various music festivals throughout the year, like the 30A
Songwriters Festival and the SXSW. Since January of 2013, GigDog has
accumulated over 500 bands and has successfully promoted over 1,200 gigs.

At the moment we are running a crowdfunding campaign to help us expand and to
make a mobile App. Please visit our page and support us if you can. Thanks.
([http://www.rockethub.com/projects/34997-save-the-
musicians-s...](http://www.rockethub.com/projects/34997-save-the-musicians-
save-the-world-local-music-experiences-with-gigdog-fm))

------
elyrly
Heroku issue?

~~~
jrgentle
Twitter Feed issue.

~~~
jrgentle
Fixed!

